

PayPal Launching In-Context Checkout - bigbento
https://www.paypal-pages.com/incontextcheckout/

======
thedangler
Where are the instructions on how to implement this? Where does it say what
type of solution you must have to use this? I've looked for 5 minutes and I
gave up. You would think that this page would at least provide a link to the
documentation for developers.

------
Sujan
Better design, but what are the security implications?

